# building a resume



## jonhirsh (Aug 4, 2005)

edited: i removed my resume so i can continue to edit and change it and let others have there resumes picked over and have sugestions made. 

so keep this post alive. 

JH

ps. if you would really badley like to see it just email me [email protected] and i will give it to you


----------



## The_Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

All it tells me is your contact and the shows you've done. You didn't state anything about your education. Include more accomplishments rather than a list of just the shows you've done. So, you've done shows, but with who? For all I know you did them in your basement. It's good you have a lot of shows under your belt, but think about why would you want to hire you? Have you had any extra training or education? Are you up to date on the latest codes, policies, and regulations of the union? Are you apart of a union? How do I know that I'm going to be able to trust you to rig up stuff? How are you with power? Am I willing to trust you with my and staff's lives? How do I know you can handle programming? Do you have any names and contacts that'll tell me nice things about you? Have you worked under or with some respected members of the industry?  Also include something about who you are or what you do?Previous employment? Previous employer contact info? Make sure you cut down on fluff and keep things concise. While still having some detail. It helps to keep it one page, because a lot of people don't have the time or money to check out the second page.

BTW, Do you really want to through out all your contact info on the internet like that?


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you for the suggestion, theses are the things i need to know. 
I will added that information and yes i know its just a giant list of shows thats all i thought i needed. what would one want to know about each production ie (date, theatre, producer, designer...) what is crucial to pass on. 


as for contact info with every post i put up on any forum i always identify my self and put all my info with it so as to be as attached the post as possible. i feel that posting anonymously is wrong so i have already given away all this information anyway. 

Oh and education and certifications are at the bottom atleast i put them there. 


thanks so much if others have resumes they should post them so we can all have an understanding of a guideline of which we can creat these documents. 

JH


----------



## Sombra2 (Aug 4, 2005)

i noticed one thing the email address isn't the same as your website. i would look into getting your email address to have the same domain as your website address, that way it easier for employers.


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 4, 2005)

My suggestions are as follows:

1. Contact details (as stated an email address that is part of you web looks a lot more professional). Also include the categories listed on your drivers licence.

2. Employment (current and previous)

3. Education (most recent listed first). 

4. List of skills (with examples). Include other skills that will be helpful such as computer and communication skills. 

5. Professional memberships

6. References

I would also then submit your portfolio of shows (similar to what you have now) but with a little more info.

By submitting this as a separate list, you can keep your resume short and concise. The gig list shows that you have had experience over a number of years but most employers would probably prefer to see a list of skills and references that they can contact.

Also - read the news post about not including personal interests, as this may work against you (I know that you have not done so - but this is a general comment for others reading this post).

Where possible, I would aim for no more than 3 pages for your resume. Remember that it is a summary document that should provide enough information to attract the attention of the person looking at it. If you can attract their attention, you stand a better chance of gaining an interview and it is here that you can then expand.

Good luck.


----------



## mixsa (Aug 4, 2005)

and also, double triple double check spelling!
very important


----------



## foeglass (Aug 4, 2005)

put your education and skills at the top. As others have said, that is msot important usually. Also, depending on where yousend your resume you may want to keep your information to that of the job you are applying for. ex. If I were applying for Technical director, I don't know if my history of Acting would be needed. It would help to keep it shorter.


----------



## wolf825 (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya, Most have said the key things already...but a few obvious things have been overlooked. First--its too freekin long...and by being so detailed you have made it too too vague for a specific target because its over informative. The format is backwards--education goes first typically, then list your show credits but not so detailed in my opinion and not so over-completely. A few highlights here and there--done. Do some highlights only...on your work history, awards, training etc and leave your show credits last or as a second page, and also unless you have specific permission and have told your reference people to expect phone calls on your behalf for the next 5 years or whatever--just note that 'references are available upon request'. If they ask for references and letters of reccommendation in the original advertisement or posting, fine...but otherwise let them ask for them or present them a list upon an interview stage of the hiring process.. If you send out 50 resumes with the same references listed--those reference folks may get mad if they get 50 calls about you disrupting their work..  Best to list references as an option to be submitted upon request...IMO... 

Also I see hundreds of resumes a year and most seem to miss this point...the KEY thing that should be the very first line in your resume after your contact info, is your GOAL or OBJECTIVE. Know what that is? WHY are you submitting your resume to this company in the first place--is it to get a job in audio, lights, TV or is it for secratary or just sweeping floors?? Or are you just hoping to fill ANY position available...? See the point here--the last option to fill any position available is not logical--because when you send in a resume to a Lighting company they don't care about your sound or TV background...and so on and vica versa. Tailor your resume for the company it is going to and for the position you are wanting with them--and then let your resume explain WHY you are best qualified for it in the factoids of education, work history and shows that follow. Or tailor a Lighting Resume, a Sound resume, a TV resume etc--but its a waste of paper and time to send sound info to a lighting company, and vica versa. Unless the company does both--and then again only keep it specific to the target and a small mention of your other abilities. OVER-qualification or a hugely wide variety of skills listed can make a company look at you and think you don't stay in one thing or do one thing well cause you hop from this to that..plus if they are a sound company and you send them a resume with 2 pages of lighting before the sound--they will put your resume in the "round file" and move on to the next person. Keep it short, sweet and to the point and directed at the company or position you wish to land.. 2pages, 3 MAX. My full resume is over 8 pages--but I typically send out tailored resumes professionally presented that are 2 or 3 pages MAX and leave everything else for the interview. During the interview process is when you can let things loose about all the other things you can do and give them more info and so forth... 

FWIW and not tryin to be harsh on ya--your resume would be "round-filed" by me (a.k.a. trash can) because of these omissions I mentioned and its sheer length. Sometimes an employer has 50 or more resumes to get thru-make the statements and impressions on teh first page. An employer does not, and will not, want to go looking thru your resume for information--he wants it presented to interest him to read more, on the first page with the WHO are you, WHY are you sending this, and WHAT are your qualifications...  Remember--an employer does not care who you are--they want the information upfront and something to MAKE them take more time to look over YOUR resume over the next one in more detail and depth... 

my two cents...and if anyone wants to see my resume for a format example, I'll gladly post an old one or PM it... Hope this helps...good luck...

-w


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you all so much. and yes i would love if you could post an old one of your resumes. 

as for it being to long i do agree, this is a first draft with everything so now i can take things away but thank you for the comments. everything helps. 


as for the email not being the same they are actualy the same site the company just went under an name change and as you know its hard to weine people off your old adress. but the web adressess itsonlymagic.net and blackhorseproductions.ca both go to the same place. 


Do you think that affter takeing out the sections of useless information, putting in a equipment owended under the equipment used section would be usefull for freelance gigs? 

as well if you put education first do you keep it to just a few key clasess and certifications? or do you put all of your education down?



thanks so much 

JH


----------



## wolf825 (Aug 4, 2005)

jonhirsh said:


> Thank you all so much. and yes i would love if you could post an old one of your resumes.
> 
> Do you think that affter takeing out the sections of useless information, putting in a equipment owended under the equipment used section would be usefull for freelance gigs?
> 
> ...




Ok...I'll dig out an old resume when I get home tonite..

On to your questions--putting in an Equipment Owned section can be a bonus or "filler", but IMO is not needed for full time work.. For full time work--that can say to an employer that you will want to spend time doing your own thing making money with your own gear on the side--and employers may shy away from you for fear you will take some of the smaller clientele from them or try and write in YOUR gear to suppliment to a show and charge them for using your gear--a conflict of interest--even tho you wouldn't, but it happens.. Most employers will want to have your dedication FIRST and foremost to them, with no distraction. So unless you are specifically looking for a freelance gig--don't bother with listing gear you own. A company won't want to be charged extra or take on the liability of you using YOUR gear on their shows and insurance. Now--if you have your own Hog or GrandMA or InnovaSunn console etc--that can be good to mention that as a freelance programmer or audio guy you carried your own high-tech in-demand console, as it can show a profeciency with some high tech equipment--and that could be of benefit to you to make note of...but saying you own 60 mic cables, a common lighting or sound console, 100 par cans and a ton of mic's or speaker cabinets--nahh..don't mention it IMO... 

As for education--thats a funny topic as it changes with your age... If you are older (say over 35 like me) then suddenly no one cares what high school you went to 15 or 20 years ago.. But under 35--list the high school & graduation still. Don';t bother with the awards or chess club president titles--keep it short, High school name, graduated 1999 or whenever, and move on. It shows you completed something. College and formal training/trade skills/certifications, and your experience is usually what is key most of the times to list IMO. Also keep in mind, there is General Education for a topic, and then there is Professional Training when putting together resumes...try not to mix the two or label them wrong. Same for Work History--there is casual and there is professional.. Keep it in order... Don't have to be specific with exact down-to-the-month dates--but years for a general timeline of what you have been doing, work well too... If you have HUGE gaps in your work history between jobs--be vague on dates.. Also use the "power words" in a resume like "Qualifications" and "Professional Experience" and "Objective" "Industry or Professional Certifications or Training" and so on.... 

-w


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok yah i do own some in demand gear for smaller frelance shows like protools, wysiwyg and some special effects gear but i dont think its in demand for larger shows where they get a dedicated person to fill these rolls. 

thanks very much for your comments. 

JH


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Aug 4, 2005)

I keep a PDF of my current resume at http://ducksecho.com/leviss_resume.pdf

It's generally gotten good feedback, including from a big name Broadway designer or two I've been talking with lately, so while it's not necessarily perfect, it's worked for me.

Note that I've tried to give it a bit of design, helping to break up the format and make it look classy, but nothing too outlandish, just some varied line weights and putting things into tables instead of just lists.

One of the more recent changes is the format of my skills listing, going to a more concise and easy-to-read two column bullet list instead of the run-on comma delineated list I used to use. It took a bit more tweaking and being selective to get that to work and keep it to one page, but it paid off in being a ton easier to read and looking so much more open.

I just hope I can manage to fit in PM1D school next month in the education section without bumping to another page. 

My next project is to figure out what I want to keep and swap out as far as recent work, since I've been doing some more work as a FOH engineer and system tech, but for concerts. I will probably end up with two resumes, the current one, but with the design and engineer sections swapped, for design work, and one with the engineer section and then more emphasis on the concert tech work rather than play designs for engineer work on musicals and concerts.

That's another point to keep in mind--you don't necessarily need (and probably shouldn't have) a single one-size-fits-all resume. Consider having different resumes tailored for different types of jobs.

Also remember that an equal weight goes into a cover letter if you're not applying in person. There are certainly some shows listed on my resume, the EVVY Awards, for example, that from the resume sound like nothing more than a big awards banquet that every college in the world has annually. A cover letter or interview offers a chance to explain that it's actually a large multi-camera live broadcast television production for which I've designed and mixed both the broadcast truck system and the in-theatre FOH system on various of the three years I was on the design team for it. 

Let me throw in some other thoughts on presentation, while I'm thinking about it. Paper is important. I'm personally fond of using nice parchment papers, which stand out a bit from the standard resume paper, but are still very classy, weighty, and have a watermark. What's important in any paper is choosing one that will photocopy cleanly. I've found that parchments will photocopy fine, at the most leaving a light gray pattern in the background that's faint enough it doesn't detract from reading the text, and at best not copying at all. The last thing you want is for a potential employer to be unable to make a usable photocopy of your resume to pass on to others who need to sign off on you for a job.

PDF is becoming a great way to distribute resumes, but there are a few things to beware of. First, make sure to save it in an older Acrobat format; I typically save them as Acrobat 3.0. You don't want somebody to have to download an update to read your resume.

As for fonts, only use Type 1 fonts, don't use TrueType fonts (with the possible exception of the base fonts like Arial or Tiimes New Roman); TrueType fonts can't be embedded into the PDF, so if the person reading the file doesn't have the right font, it will substitute another font, which at best will just not have the look you want, and at worst can drastically affect formatting.

Have a Word format copy handy to send off if somebody has trouble opening the PDF. Every once in a while, somebody will e-mail me that they haven't been able to get it to open properly, in which case I immediately send a Word formatted copy, or whatever other format they prefer.

Hope this helps,
Andy


----------



## bdesmond (Aug 5, 2005)

You can look at mine if you want - www.briandesmond.com on the right.

I don't have a stage resume. It doesn't even mention my experience doing onstage things beyond a glancing mention of video stuff. So, I can't really comment on how things should look in this specific vertical. It has gotten pretty good response from recruiters though. 

I agree with everything I've read here. You have not really made a resume so much as a short list of everything you've done. I don't read beyond the first page or two when I'm looking for candidates or even doing a phone screen. You should be giving me your highlights here. Things I can be wow'ed by, proof that I shouldn't put your resume in the trash pile. Its the first impression an employer will have of you usually.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 5, 2005)

great comments and great resumes you two thanks

JH


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmmm - for some reason the system is not letting me log out! So I have only just read these posts (subsequent to mine).

A couple of interesting points have highlighted the fact that there may be some significant differences between practices in the US and here.

1. Here it is expected that you list actual references when submitting a resume or CV and it is also expected that you notify these references prior to submitting a CV. It is also common practice here for an employer not to contact the references UNTIL after the interview. No point wasting time talking to others if you have not met with the candidate and short listed them for the position.

2. From reading the initial post by wolf, it sounded as if covering letters were not common place in the US, as this is where we would list the reason why we were applying for the job. In some cases, the covering letter may have just as much bearing on the result as the actual resume. I certainly wouldn’t read a resume if the covering letter wasn’t up to scratch (unless I was short on numbers or bored). However, I see that Andy mentioned it in his post, so probably a misunderstanding on my part.

I would also agree in not listing personal gear but would include competencies in certain equipment if you felt that it would help your cause. As already suggested by others (and in my initial post) you need to keep your resume short and sweet. So only include it if it is necessary and will not force you onto another page.


----------



## MSwan (Aug 5, 2005)

As a quick note I counted 6 different typefaces, you should never go over 3. This means if you have 12 point Arial amd 12 point Arial bold it counts as 2. Same thing if you have 12 and 14 point Arial. Also too much negative space shrink the margins and make better use of the space. Andy's is a very good example of a format similiar to what I use: 

http://homepage.mac.com/michaelswan/MSwan.pdf

It still needs a bit of work and updating but should give you a few more ideas.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 5, 2005)

Yah acctualy there is only one font but the pdf software i used to put it on line for you guys did some funky stuff. but i would never send it out that way. 

JH


----------



## SuperCow (Aug 5, 2005)

If you're using a Mac, I can't recommend pickingup a copy of Apple's Pages software. It includes many resume teomplates that look really professional.

In my opinion. A resume whould only be one page. Nobody wants to read three pages about you. Only list the makor shows, or the most recent, that you've done. If you're through university, nobody's going to care what you did in highschool.

Formatting, formatting, formatting! If ti looks nice, people will be more inclined to read iot and look favorably on it. Also, it makes you look better if you turn in a good-lookign document.


----------



## Radman (Aug 5, 2005)

MSwan the listing of military acheivements is definitely looking like a good idea to put in. Thats something I wouldnt think of.


----------



## wolf825 (Aug 5, 2005)

Mayhem said:


> Hmmm - for some reason the system is not letting me log out! So I have only just read these posts (subsequent to mine).
> 
> A couple of interesting points have highlighted the fact that there may be some significant differences between practices in the US and here.
> 
> ...




Interesting about the references where you are...in the US--people are stupid and rude and tend to call before they even grant an interview..and some folks are stupid and put their current employer down for reference and then create a tense situation for themselves that they are job hunting when the boss gets a call.. If we did it like they do where you are--then it would be understandable IMO to include them. When I have gotten references I usually never call until after an interview and permission is given either...but I was born in the wrong country and era..  So the usual practice is to give references upon request, with respect to privacy and "name dropping" and to avoid those folks in HR who may just be putting in time and calling whomever so they look busy..... 

My bad for the miscommunication--probably had to do with the Objective comment.. Actually a cover letter is a common thing for most resumes..but I have seen so many resumes without cover letters either. Typically over here the cover letter is a very brief introduiction, a statement of the position you are applying for, and your availability to begin and enthusiasm to be further interviewed or be contacted etc. Thats about all that is included in a cover letter--no more then 6-8 sentances usually in my experience. Of course--this is a resume--opinions and ettiquittes vary and no one person is right or wrong--if it works for you then you have it right for you and your boss. What is stated in the OBJECTIVE listed on a resume is typically a generic one-sentance statement--like "Seeking long term position with (sound or lighting) Production company as a (insert position desired here) System Technician/designer/production manager/ Audio Engineer with room for advancement." and so on... Thats how it usually goes... 

Since this seems to be of interest, typical Resume format in my experience has been the following. Take it and the tips and make it your own as you find works for ya, and add a grain of salt to taste....


Name, address, phone email or other contact info, Centered. or Left. NAME usually larger or in bold type. 

Objective: State the generic position desired in ONE sentance. 

Education: Schools and degree's earned, years listed. 

Professional Experience: 
List former or current employers, years there (if less than a year, just list the calander year you were there,) and a VERY brief list of job titles or responsibilities. Try to keep it relevant to the job you are applying for.. Again--keep it all relevant to the job...

Tours: (if you're not touring--omit this topic) 
List any tours and positions held. 

Professional training or certifications: 
List any certs, or specialized training you have. Briefly list familiarities with any currently used or high tech equipment--Thomas roofs, Moving Light repair, StageLines, Line Arrays, ETC or Hog or GrandMA consoles, Midas or Digital consoles etc etc.. Don't list tons of lighting and a few bits of sound skills if you are applying for sound--it makes it look like you are too into Lights and not the Sound job you are applying for. Balance it all out... 

Recent productions/events or highlights:
This is the area to give a few brief credits-- keep them within the past year if possible and relevant to the job you are targeting, and list no more then 4 or 5. Don't list 5 Lighting Design jobs if you are applying to a sound company...and don't list 5 monitor engineer jobs if you are applying to be a ME or LD to a lighting company... Don't list actor--no one in the tech world cares about the actors...  

Closing: Simple sentance that References, picture portfolio, other information or other show credits available upon request. 

Again, keep it simple--don't over-inform..save something for an interview. 2 or 3 pages max. Dont LIE--or "exaggerate the truth"  Just be real..never state you are an expert with something if you are not one or have only done something once or twice. Just cause you touched a Midas or GrandMA console once while you walked by the display does NOT make you experienced with one!!  Use key words--"professional", "profecient or experienced with", and use industry terms briefly when applicable, like FOH or System Tech or LD/A2/ME etc.. Use Boldface titles, indent and use one size and type of font--preferrably 12 point but no smaller then 10pt and no bigger then 14pt. Times Roman or Arial only, and don't go crazy with Underscoring or Italics. Margins should be 1.5inches max but not under 1inch, Left and/or Right--so the employer can make notes if they desire. Use SPOELLCYHECK  for everything and check industry names for spelling. Make it fit and LOOK ordered and EASY to read and follow on each page...if you have to list a title or topic on one page and then it continues to the next page-move the title if possible. Maybe offer your show credits or a sample portfolio picture on a separate attachment in with your resume--if so make note of that in the resume. I tytpically use VERY nice and expensive Linen or Parchment paper, White or CREAM in color, and a nice plain black folder/presentation cover which holds everything including a business-style contact card. Use a LASER printer--inkjects can smudge. The folders I choose are usually expensive report covers--they have a small corner window so the contact card can be seen and the folder identified when closed, but that is personal preference. Use Paperclips, not staples--I tend to pick as nifty paperclip--large gold or sometimes a cloth covered pinstripe if I think it will be attentive. Cover letter goes on top of the resume folder paperclipped to the outside of the folder or front of the resume. Make the cover letter specific to the person in charge if poissible. Lastly, I find that the older you get--the less Education comes first on the resume and more Professional experience & trainings should be listed first... 

Thats my two cents--opinions may vary and there is no right or wrong usually--check any resume writing book and you will get 50 different opinions.. Again--if it works for ya..thats all that matters. The resume is a reflection of who you are and what you wish to be seen as to an employer... Have a few friends look it over before sending it out...they may see something you have missed... 

-w


----------



## bdesmond (Aug 5, 2005)

Calling someone's current employer for a reference is a silly idea from the HR end of things IMHO. If their current employer doesn't want to keep the person around, the easiest way to get rid of them is to let them walk. They'll gladly provide a good reference if you'll take away their problem. The previous employer and the one before that, on the other hand do not have this context when you call. Me personally, I'm not going to waste my time calling references until after I've had a face to face with the person.


----------



## wolf825 (Aug 5, 2005)

bdesmond said:


> Calling someone's current employer for a reference is a silly idea from the HR end of things IMHO.



Yes...and yet I have seen it done to about a dozen people over the years..some because they stupidly listed their current employer in their refernce sheets.. Some were just called in a general inquiry by HR idiots pushing paper.. It happens..stupidity or not--your dealing with people and many people are stupid...it happens...

Many folks fish around for other jobs while employed, looking for better $$$ or benefits or whatever, even tho they may be OK with thier current employer... Grass is always greener sorta thing I guess..

-w


----------



## bdesmond (Aug 5, 2005)

wolf825 said:


> Many folks fish around for other jobs while employed, looking for better $$$ or benefits or whatever, even tho they may be OK with thier current employer... Grass is always greener sorta thing I guess..
> 
> -w



Agreed ... just that you and me as potential employers have no way of knowing what the current status of the person at their existing organization is.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 6, 2005)

I apprciate all your help and with this i am going to remove my resume so i can make the changes but lets keep the topic going so we can help others with there resumes thanks for the help again. 

JH


----------



## ship (Aug 6, 2005)

Advice if of any help:
Under Producer you have three shows of the same title, yet it’s three separate lines.
As someone looking at your resume, I would see this as something given the same show as something you are attempting to bulk up your resume with or making it seem as if you have done more shows as producer than you in some sense have. While it might have been different in job requirements, since it is the same show and under the same period of time, it is in the end the same show.

This given it’s the same show, producer is now a single show thus either only one line not stated or one line that’s stated but less emphisized.

At start again, I hope in being a little harsh it would seem in reply on what you so far present of yourself on a resume, is of use in my having read many people’s resume’s and hired people from them, having read on stagecraft other people’s thoughts on the subject I agree with, and in having my own that God forbid I will never again have to update.

Think more of what you have so far more as a starting platform than any emotional relationship to it. If important but what I reply to as misunderstood, it than should be less of defense your thoughts, than perhaps a mis-conception of what I’m reading out of what in general is presented of you. In other words, given I don’t understand what you intend thus would modify what you show, it might be some point to refine in your own showing of it.


Getting back to the resume itself, one wonders given your varying experiences what job you are replying for. One should have more than just a in-general resume. If going for producer, it in being first should be emphasized, but if going for props person, than Producer would be less important. Taylor your resume for the position you seed in what those reading it will most wish to read as to the job you apply for.

Director: 
In giving a date, you even if “current” need to state it’s duration. In the one show cited - given it’s not presented as a Broadway production, one would also state the theater it’s presented at. In 1999, where was this show done? Given it’s also the only directing show to your credit, it’s presentatation while necessary or good to note might not also be so important to be the 5th thing you present.

Technical Director: 
Officially, or in a classic sense the Technical Director is someone that serves the theater he or she works for with many shows in that space for a duration of time. The Technical Director is commonly more devoted to the space and shows it produces first than any specific citing of shows within it. As Technical Director in citing these six shows, what is this or these locations you cite the shows were presented at? What scale of theater you TD at is important to present. Big difference between “The Crucible” in high school than again presented on Broadway. Such a influence you had as TD on the show in more than a Master Carpenter/Set Decorator type of way is important when it comes to considering you for a job. 

For show credits - designer/director/producer/actor, where or what sense of involvement (tour, what theater etc.) that role was is important, for TD, it’s less a role. This role as TD is assumed to be the TD for the space and or production company and not individual show. In this case it would be the duration of time in location or for production company and not the shows individually your role in was more mechanical than design/art. Perhaps citing the shows if not numerous, but less on their own lines as if they were shows cited your role in was more of great artistic noteworthyness beyond hard work done you will have done so for in any other show. 

TD role is not per say the art part of it, it’s more the mechanical sense of it. You thus cite a production company or theater serving that separate role in for duration, and not the shows individually supervised. It’s already assumed you have in that role supervised the shows done in the space. Citing a limited amount of shows worked on as TD makes it seem as if less experience as a TD than just stating the length of time you had a role in the show. Given pre-production, you both are making it in citing shows involved in seem as if less than experienced as a TD, and laminating that emphases of from 2002 to 2005 you have been doing the TD job. 

Much better to say state something like May 2002 - June 2002 ....X Theater, “The Crucible”
May 2003 - June 2003 ...X Theater, “The Larmie Project”, etc until 2005 where you show a good duration of time as TD for this theater or production company so far and some day can forget the other shows and earlier dates given this eight month duration so far and current status as TD.

The TD job is one more centered around the space and duration of time you spend representing that space. Thus your 2005 info is of use in having - in theory more so than just for three shows, been eight months so far the TD of that theater/production company. Not a huge amount of time in grade thus the use of earlier show credits but not in other shows keepers for the resume for the most part. As a TD you want to know where and for how long more than anything else.


Set Designer:
Ok, this just threw your resume for me in the trash can. While it did make me give a second look to it, it was only to out of curiosity see if you also cite the same shows as director and producer as that of TD and Set Designer. Yep in some cases. That’s a really really bad thing. That interest in you only to find why I was looking for an error, does in no way mean interest as if small fish in throwing you back once caught until such a time you grow as a fish. Certainly nobody I would hire.

One, here you only have experience it would seem so far as I read it and reply with six shows, and on those six shows you produced, designed and TD’d them so far. If doing a pro job, you don’t have time to do all. Much less it’s not safe on a professional level to both design and be the safety certification on that same show you design. That so far this is about a half page devoted to only six shows at an unknown location, but way too much involvement with them throws a major red flag up. First this involvement you cite all inclusive as suspicious in having done the job professionally, and second that you have devoted so much space foremost on your resume to only six shows of experience in making such experience in the industry seem larger but in reality it not being much. (Remember that this reply is meant to cite what you post for resume in reading as per perspective employer and not to cut you down or belittle you.)

Lighting Desinger:
Yep, still the same shows. This is a really really bad thing in being the all in one person now thus for a small show. Unless you are applying for similar small shows, your credits so far don’t equate, instead you have limited yourself and shown the small scale of them. Are these high school productions on some Gymatorum stage? One given only repeted dates and shows does not know in taking credit for what professional experience but by far too involved with the same show, and no theater or true role cited.

Much less you just broke the second page rule. Very important that if you break this second page rule that you have some very good reason to make your resume a second page. I’m busy. If you are taking up a few inches each page but just citing the same shows, and repeating them for un-known production company or theater for each place, yet by now two pages of the same six or now a few more shows, I will have in interest in you long since by the second page stopped reading.

Lighting Operator:
Never affiliate yourself with a show as a lighting operator unless on the major touring/production level. If paid as 9:5 it’s paid by the tour or by the theater but no artistic involvement in the production. As if TD, the light board operator is paid staff. Time in grade where you spend it is more important than you have worked all of five shows on some un-known light board. If light board tech, in calling it on your resume, instead you might wish to as TD state time in grade and a list of light boards you are qualified to operate. Was Catch 23 on a six channel one scene pre-set or a say MAXXYZ with wing? As a light board operator, it is by far more valuable to know how much time in grade and what you are qualified to be using than in taking design credit for shows involved with. Otherwise what are you in citing shows as a light board operator - given general term Light Operator does not mean gel puller or par can pusher to new focus, or follow spot operator. But assuming as not presented light board operator, you have to chose in your resume, can you only operate an assumed light board for those five shows you present or can you do it for any number of specific light boards for any show given to you. How many years have you operated this unknown light board? This is a resume in telling what experience you have. Unless design credits for a specific location’s show at a certain date, otherwise it’s what you were using and how long in grade with it. 

For experience in having read so far on the second page, and now a qualification for “lighting operator” still not noticing if it’s someone qualified to stage brace a gel out of a fixture or someone qualified on the vision as opposed to a two scene preset, one still can’t see any rating and gauging you seek to present if you can run the Hog III say I have to consider at least you for in the future. One must admit that there if un-listed as light operator what you can operate on a master level some amount of learning curve that if not stated won’t get you hired in calling your certification as operator but only for five plays of a specific year that ability you credit yourself to. This beyond it the same plays that does not look good.

Automated Lighting:
Same thing, we now know a few shows you worked with anything from calling an American DJ thing to a Mac 700 automated. The Tick we note you did not design/operate/TD.  A question is especially on this show, did you work as the moving light tech or work on a show that was using these lights but had limited roll in their use? 

Being in a show using moving lights has much less importance than as the “Moving Light Tech. Person” for those shows if your exclusive role in them. Were you the one to troubleshoot, change the patterns and clean the gears of such moving lights or were you simply in shows where moving lights were used? Did you change some PC card in them as your role as master of moving light fixtures or was your role in working on shows that used them? Addressing them is not much a credit. “Automated Lighting” short of what you have as with light board, limited value.


Time for me and in some way for us to stop on this resume. Six pages is 2/3 way worse than even I in my long form writing ever presented. Two pages for a resume. I see in your theater both how you can simplify and how you can emphasize some things for time in grade, while still during that same time take design credits for it. While not specifically honest, in presenting dates and durations, plus gear and where, you can make it separate from productions you can claim design credit to accurately given a need to include them as more than just background text.

The next few pages of your resume sound very good and extensive. You seem to have experience and training/background, too bad as of early in the first page it was crap canned by the perspective reader with three minutes to read it.

Much editing TBA, and you don’t need much of what you presented for theater in it’s long format. Two page rule. Stuff like “Second City 2001 to August 5 2004, Toronto, classes in improve, Completed the Teen Training program and the Adult Training program, 
Instructors: Albert Howl, Brian Smith, Carolyn Meehan, Dave Pearce, David Talbot, Doug Morency, Jenny Parsons, Kate Ashby, Kathryn Haggis, Kerry Griffin, Lee Smart and Rochelle Wilson” Does this all need to be mentioned in your workshop/seminars?

I recognize perhaps a few names in also being local, but so what. Instead perhaps something like “Second City - Toronto, Classes in Improve” 2001-2004. This might be a more better statement of special training. Those that know what Second City is, and what “Classes in Improve” does for you will as a more simple citing of credit know it’s use. Otherwise, if we don’t know of it’s name and value, wasting seven lines of text is a waste of my time as a reader of your resume.

Get the idea here? Also that I’m using capital letters for proper titles and names. Bad Karma on a resume not to be using capital letters to something specific such as “classes in improve.” 

Look to punctuation, capitulation, simplification, and most important editing to the field you most wish to pursue. Should you wish to be a camera operator, leading off in the first page with theater producer experience when applying for camera operator experience is a no go with me in hiring you.

Finally on “Equipment I have used:”
“I have used” means no mastery level. I have used means you when told to push some button on a Fat Frog you can, but does not mean you can sit down and program cues on the go. Nor does this mean you can clean the tubes to or trouble shoot a Neutron Hazer. Stuff like LeMatrie Pyro Hardware and Product and Luna Tech Pyropak Hardware and Product means nothing to me. Do you have some form of pyro certification to speak of or did you unload a truck with such gear on it? Get the concept here? While you might have done some form of A/B mixing, citing use of “product” unknown product at that, much less certification of use in it is useless in applying for a job. This is all beyond choice of words of “Equipment I have used:” as poor choice and armature. What one uses once under direction for a moment is by far different than what on a professional level what can claim experience to on a master level.

Instead your pyro experience is trumped by the later Canada Explosives Certification. Think that’s somewhat important in but slightly stating your official capacity skills. Why is it on page 6? If going for a pyro job, you thing anyone cares about page one so far? If going for TD, this will help a perspective employer over that of directing credits. Your Awards section as better stated Awards/Certifications: would be best on the first page somewhere in making you stand out above others right at the bat - even if only applying for a lighting job. “Hey, this is the Pyro Cert. Guy” I’m interviewing with” that gets you in the door in having the aptitude to qualify for one thing already. Also is of interest in the interview. As stated before, I in my own resume had as second line after necessary data my goals. Those were “To become a world famous designer - not likely, or Grumpy Old Man of the Theater.” As goal and something to remember you by, this was commented on everywhere I applied in interviewer remembering at least this about me that makes me stand out. If five minutes before I interview you, all I read is the first and part of the second page of your own resume, all I thus see is but five shows where you were all the person in getting the show done but it being a one man show thus not much to speak of. “Goals, What you want to blow up, I’ll make it happen safely.” Something might be of interest to speak of with you. Can you hear me that this resume is other than some list? It’s a goal log in tracking your career so far. Dependant upon how numerous - you might no longer even have to list specific shows you worked on. You apply for director position, you don’t have the same format for resume as that of applying for camera man position. Even if you can simplify it down to one page, and put references on one request(give E-Mail addresses to them) but one line for each on the second/last page. Only include a second page if necessary. It might or might not be looked at thus it’s only for supplemental information. Those of serious consideration for a job if I’m other than desperate will be contacted. Those in addition to phone I can easily contact will be much more in consideration than those references that I leave voice mail to but don’t call back. Much less and especially are surprised that they are a reference. Those on your resume do know they are as such do they not?

It’s your resume. Put first what is important that for which you apply. Bet you can easily make this a at most two page resume instead of six. Your cover letter (paragraph or at most two - also refined for the place you apply) can further refine it no doubt down to one and a half pages.

While I no longer need a resume should I at some point get fired to get a job just as good, nor have to hire any longer, resumes are still of interest to me. I hope it’s useful these comments to you and all. Intent was not to mock your statements, only to cite what as person that has read such things in the past and has my own resume format and style, do cite some psychological things about yours that are problematic should I be on the market to hire you. I hope you find the criticism above of use.


----------



## ship (Aug 6, 2005)

Good to see in my absence as the master of “in depth” -way too many words that others have also helped in depth in otherwise providing lots of info but unfortunate to those intimidated it would seem killing off the conversation. Intent is to help by depth of what is stated even if over the normal “yea, that’s cool type reply.” Instead it’s a very detailed intent to help that will help hopefully. This is both a topic that is artistic in design all have equal recommendation to, and one that is important in study to get the job over that of amature.


On my first interview with the lighting company I now work for I took a few things with me. First was that portfolio - all perfectly inked drawings to show drafting ability and some art - Hmm, they are Wisiwig etc for drafting, but very nice drafting, much less in that the person that controlled hiring did not understand design or drafting sufficiently, what was presented was useless and only school like in armature for him. This no matter the skill level of manually drafting in ink drawings, or what was presented by way of design or professional credits for design.

Second was some toys or what I invented. Plug that totally random strobe in and it worked flawlessly. Such gear I presented while home made and not up to the level of the place I applied yet in having money for either professional gear doing about the same thing or in materials in budget did not impress per say either, but had more of a role in the interview than the portfolio or resume. It in many ways like the resume and cover letter that was made out for “topic of interest” beyond stated qualifications was topic of why I was hired. Sure, I could have stated a long list of shows, instead it was more those physical parts about me that made me stand out in resume and important toys for the job during interview witch stood out. Create info needed for the call back, and interest during the interview in that resume and cover letter for whey they should consider you. Secondary or not important is shows worked as long as what scale you worked them at is conveyed for tech. For designer, it is art and type of show experienced with. However as opposed to others, you don’t present in any way a depth of shows to me.

This was after I got my foot in the door. Expect that after say 50 resumes sent out with cover letters. The resume taylored to the specific company and resumy to the field applied for, you will get at best 10% response and interview over say the next few months asking you to interview with them. 

As with Wolf and others such as I, it's also who you know after time. A resume will sweeten the deal but a automatic hire is those known of quantity. As stated, should I loose my job, I expect to have a new job within 24 hours that without the resume or portfolio. This in not stepping on toes is a good thing in the industry. After that comes the resume and cover letter by those not known. 

Intent of both is to let the employeer salivate on your resume and qualifations as presented, than fight over getting you. Is this not the intent? Given this, edit the heck out of your six pages. Good start so far, needs lots of editing.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks ship,

The TD stuff was for a specific theatre. The Dave Philips Studio theatre. 

The producer issue, they are not the same show in reality they are differnt production companies to reduce the limited liabilty, they are not in the same time line. one is off broadway in new york in late march of 2005, one is in toronto early january of 2005, and the other is in montreal for a festival in 2006 all produced by me and others but how is this information displayed wrongly? two of the shows are completed and one is about to be completed as its in preproduction? what would you say?


Now for time line issues how do you for instance when you design a show, and it takes a week lets say how do you put a time line on that? As well sometimes i work on 3 shows at once if im just designing them how do you offciate a timeline with out it looking like you have lied about two shows?


All of the moving light shows but for example Tick Tick boom !!! I was brought in to program not to design they had a designer to program there moving lights for the show? how else would you describe this process. I wansnt the opp i was brought in for 2 days to program. but to me this is one of my bigger credits as it is the candian premire of a jonathan larson musical. 

For equipment used how would you say this statement, the reason i use this termanology is because i once was at a USITT convention and i had a few of the people look at it. and the disney crusie people said you need to add a section that says "Equipment i have used" so i took it literaly. what would you say? Everything on that list is gear i have used (Use on a daily bases, Own, or have had training on and used it once or twice) nothing on there is something that i couldnt operate instantly with out glancing at the manual everything on there i can operate with my eyes closed, I am not a repair tech i can service gear but i can not for instance offcialy fix a fat frog or nor want to. and i do not claim to i can trouble shoot gear and almost all of the above listed i can. so should i not have this list?


Pyro, i use quite offten not as offten as i like. but you think it should be at the top of the resume? Also when i move to california it will not be valid there but it still is in canada should i remove it? or leave it as a nother point


as for the improv training i do agree like i said this is a first draft it has everything in it and needs to be reduced. and now that im leaving canada none of these names will be recognized anyway. 

And yes i hope to get a version of this that is 4 pages long with my differrnt skills so when i apply for a specific job i can just take out the key parts of the 4 pages so it becomes 1 page. For example always keeping education and taking the design portion for a design job. or the film section and education for a film or tv job. 

I am not applying for jobs that last long periods of time i dont want to work for a rentle house although its going to happen grrrr lol. so these are jobs that last a month or two so haveing varitey between film telivision rock theatre and dance are not the worst things in my mind but what do you think?

Every single pice of work i have ever done that you see on my resume has been through word of mouth and contacts. I have never submitted a reuseme i have always had one (the one you see now) but i am moving to california in september for school and i hope that by second or third year i will be able to apply for jobs out there. and i will need a resume becuause how else will i work no one knows me i dont know them. so you see i lose all my contacts when i move i will make new ones but it is hard. thats why i have asked for your help. 

Thanks
JH


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 6, 2005)

The pyro certification should be included and I would include this under qualifications (include the license number and nay different categories held) and if applying for a pyro job, then the relevant training details should be included in education.

Also include the levels of certification (if applicable). For example, I hold both unrestricted theatrical and unrestricted fireworks.

The equipment I have used statement (I agree with ship in his discussion about the wording) could be incorporated into your skills section.

For example, you may say that you have skills in intelligent lighting programming. Qualify this statement by saying that you have extensive experience with x, y and z consoles etc

This leads me on to my question:

Are Selection Criteria used in the US/Canada?

Selection Criteria are produced by the nice people in HR and is a summary of the skills and attributes that the successful applicant should posses. Often broken into Essential and Desirable and usually a single page in length.

When applying for a position, you are required to submit a covering letter, a resume and to address the selection criteria (in three pages or less).

In addressing the selection criteria, you must demonstrate that you meet their expectations and are required to give examples (where necessary).

Thus, if an essential criterion were "Qualification in the use of theatrical pyrotechnics" I would address this as follows:

I hold a Western Australian Pyrotechnics Operators Licence (Number xxxxxxx) for the categories of Unrestricted Theatrical and Unrestricted Fireworks. I completed the Prodesign Pyrotechnics Training Course for theatrical pyrotechnics in February 1997 and since my training, I have worked on extensively on local and national displays. I have enclosed a copy of my pyrotechnics portfolio, which contains the details of these shows.

It is a great way for the employer to ensure that the person applying meets the job description. It also gives a little insight into the written communication skills that the applicant possesses. 

Also – here it is illegal for an interviewer to ask you a question that does not directly relate to the selection criteria/job description.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 7, 2005)

Seeing as i have never had to interview for ajob in my life as most work i have recived has been thorugh word of mouth and such i can not speak to an interviewer not being allowed to ask certain questions other then the relevent specs. 

but i have recived letters of people looking for people they usualy list a few requirements such as - are you able to drive, do you own a car. are you willing to move. 

things such as that. 


JH


----------



## ship (Aug 7, 2005)

Producer issues - you noting “different production companies”, and different locations makes a huge difference in understanding why it’s three unique shows. Now you no doubt see the difference in presentation, just how to format giving more info.

When you design a show, your time starts when you either first read the script or at the first production meeting thru opening or closing night. April-June 1999 for instance. Dependant upon your system of tracking the show credit. Could also say Fall 1999 for instance.

Moving Light Programmer: Canadian Premier, x Musical at x Theater, June 1999. That’s something like I would title and phrase it. (Not sure how well this font/text will translate.) (Did not translate the same but for the most part ok. Phone numbers were removed and it's pre-Email in resume. E-Mail is much more valuable.

Technical Director June 1993 to August 1996
Transient Theater Out Of Business
Contact: Scott Casey [Home](773)xxx-xxxx 
Supervision of The Design, Construction and Installation of all Shows in a Season; Building Improvement and Maintenance; Replenishment of Stock, and Maintenance of all equipment; Technical Instruction and Training of All Personal; And At Least Once a Year Set and Lighting Design Out of a Six to Eight Show Season.

Or

Technical Director and Designer Fall 93 to Fall 96
Transient Theatre Chicago Il.
Contact: Scot Casey (773) xxx-xxxx
Job: Management of all technical aspects and people in a two stage store front theater. Specking out of and Construction of all shows in a season, Maintenance and upgrade of the building, all of its equipment, and purchase or getting of more. Design of a set or lights for few shows per season, re-design and re-build of the entire space in an effort to bring it up to code and more user friendly.
[Design, Technical Direction, Electrical, Carpentry, Rigging, Metal Working, Mgt.]




Might just do a list in column form of the various gear you have experience with. There is different ways to present stuff such as follows:

On the Job Training
Pneumatic & Hydraulic Lift Mechanisms
Rigging - Fly and Other Types Including Winch
Metal Stock, Parts Fabrication
Power Tool Repair
Lighting Equipment Repair and Fabrication
Electrical Wiring and Chicago Electrical Code
Archive Quality Blueprint Inking 
Theatrical and Architectural Design
Blueline Takeoffs, and Special Order Quotes
Repelling and Hell Hole, Controlled Ascents
Carpentry, Scenic and Construction
Veneering, Cabinetry, and Fine Woodworking
Vision, Light Pallet III, Kliegl Performer, & all Two Scene Preset Lighting Boards
Intellibeam, Color Scroller, and Fiber Optics
Small Arms & Weapons of Mass Destruction
Building and Electrical Maintenance
Condor, Generator and Truck Operations
Accusation of Donated, Found, or Loaned Materials and Equipment.

Classes
Engineering Drawing II
Architecture 12
Building Materials of Architecture
Intro to Auto CADD
Technical Procedures in Design
Scenographic Techniques
Advanced Design
Advanced Projects in Design 
Basic Lighting
Advanced Lighting
Stage Craft
Scene Painting
Plastics and Metals for the Theater
Milwaukee Power Tools Training Course
Forklift Operators Training Course
Interior Design 
Life Drawing
Art Survey
USITT Confrence - Firearms& Pyrotechnics 
Jennifer Tipton Design Seminar at I.S.U.
Laser Lighting and Technology Seminar 

Education and Awards
1994 Preform Inc.’s “Ten Designers to watch in the coming years.”
1993 Mary Shen Barnidge’s “Ship in a Bottle” award.
1990-1994 Illinois State University
Major: Theater Design and Production
Minor: Lighting Design
1989-1990 College of Du page
Major: Theatre
1987-1988 Elmhurst College
Major: Theater
Officer in: Theta Alpha Phi (honorary theater fraternity) 
1986 Fort Sill - Field Artillery School
1986 United States Marine Corps - Boot Camp
1982-1986 York High School
Major: Architecture, (tied for #1 student, course rated in top ten in the state.) 
Officer in: Thespians, (96 winner of Thespian Scholarship, only one ever given for tech)


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks the examples realy help,

JH


----------



## ship (Aug 7, 2005)

Mind you, not the only examples or ways to do it. For instance it's taking the long form of job credits in showing what it was my duties were at the job, or even in the second one having a punch list of what my job was. Might not be necessary in all circumstances nor would such a thing work out in describing designer or even producer credits.

There is also a inverse format you can use that does shows done progressively in date, and position you held with the show - as if a time line for what you have been doing over the years.

1999
Sping: "Hedda Gabbler" - poductc theater, Director
"Doll House" - theater next door, light board operator
"Wall Mart Grand Opening" - Hick Town, Small thing lighting company, Technition

Summer: "Media" - Podunct theater, Lighting Designer
"Odepedus" - Light Board Operator
"medium wedding" - pointy church, Small thing lighting company, technition.


This might be a different time line way of presenting your credits. It's much less organized but potentially could work if only a short time in the industry.

As said, there is lots of ways to present your info. I'm thinking for some info such as ability to operate a hog, unless you went to specialized training in it it does not need a date to it. On the other hand if you went to some form of Hog school than it might or might not be good to include a date to it. You don't need a location for this.

For jobs, it needs job title, where and approximate date if not contact information and job description both of which can be just as acceptable not to present dependant upon format. If you have had a lot of jobs and positions it might be good to leave out a lot of them or be less specific about the temp jobs. Or if temp jobs were for a basic company, listing working for that company with the temp jobs following it. Such a company organizing your temp jobs might be titled free lance with a date of say 1999 - present, than listing the various shows, date, where and what position for each.

Play around with different formats. Look at as many resumes as you can to get some ideas of how others present their information. Lots of styles out there. I for instance would have a very much different format than you would in that most of my jobs are long term jobs for a specific company.


----------



## zac850 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey,
I was bored today, so I decided it would be a good idea to turn the big Microsoft table of my work into a nice resume.

This is my first try that I banged out in about half an hour, so what do you think?

www.zacphotos.com/resume.pdf

One thing that bothered me was that I didn't know what to put for me being an electrician. If you look it says "Theater Electrician (not certified)". I want a way to say that I am an electrician, but I am by no means a real certified electrician who could do anything with real power.

How should I phrase that?

And how does it read? I went for a simple design, not a lot happening, but it is (hopefully) easy on the eyes.


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Zac - I thought that it was easy to read. 2 comments:

1: This is not easy to understand "On over hire crew for WPPAC and HHTCO for load ins and load outs" The On over hire part especially.

2: With your other skills list. Try to be a bit more positive and give some examples. The "can" statements need to be re-worded. I can doesn't indicate any level of skill. Also, the computer related one should also give an indication as to you level of competence.

With regards to the theatre electrician question, I am not sure. Have you worked on any shows in this capacity? If not, perhaps a "competent in theatrical electrics" might be a better option. However, I am fishing on this one, as here, if you do lights it is expected that you know how to wire them up and balance your loads etc.

Also - this is obviously written for a theatre related job in mind. Is it a safe assumption that they would know what Theatre Electrician entails?

Remember that you want to encourage them to contact you for further information, so you want to say enough but not too much.

Nice work.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 26, 2005)

Theatre electrician? Do you mean master electrician? if you do to use the term electrican you must be a certified electrician if your not you do not use this word. 

if what your doing is installing cam tails in to a disconnect thats not work you should be doing unless your a certified electricain the work is not coverd by any insurance policy even for a temporary situation. 

but if you are doing things such as wireing plugs that is not being an electrician its just wireing a plug everyone working in the industry should be able to do that. 

so if your not certified i wouldnt even mention it. but if you are then call your self an electrican. 


jh


----------



## ship (Aug 27, 2005)

Good that you have it all one page, I might provide contact information to those locations you have worked shows at in case the employeer wants to ask about you.

Is that a phone number under your name? Normally you would not use dots between prefixes. Also these days one would note if home (h) or cell.

If still in school, you might after present list in partisenticies the graduation date so the perspective employeer does not have to add and remember to also add a half year in knowing when you graduate.

Again good that you are one page, but I might still since you are new to the industry add a references page both between employeers and adults/teachers as references on a second page. Your resume in hiring will probably necessitate further study into you by the perspective employeer.

Well done however.


----------



## zac850 (Aug 27, 2005)

jonhirsh said:


> Theatre electrician? Do you mean master electrician? if you do to use the term electrican you must be a certified electrician if your not you do not use this word.



I mean I hang and focus lights, trouble shoot broken equptment, things of that nature. I have always used and heard "electircs call" and "electrics" for lighting, so I am not quite sure how to write that.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 27, 2005)

being able to hang, focus and fix gear is not being an electrcian, you can say you have experiance in theatrical rigging if you do other wise you are really just a lighitng tech. 


when you are certified you can call your self an master electrician


----------



## ship (Aug 28, 2005)

Master Electrician's test is this Spring. Until than, nobody including myself is a ME by way of certification. On the other hand, this is a normal title for jobs and calls as that head of crew and head of how it's wired normal in theater and a official capacity for a production person many fill. 

I would think such a title is never confused with that of a locally licenced Master Electrician that works for a architectual electrical installation company as the head supervisor of all electricians given it's seperate types of places the resume is sent to. A ME for a architecture electrical install firm is going to scratch scratch his head about DMX just as much as the theater person when it comes tyeps of fire stop materials used between floors.

While such a title is easily abused, a crew of two people in a theater where it's just plugging in stuff and running extension cords might not be all that much in depth, but is still in some sense that ME or person in charged.

For this reason you on the resume credit where you were the ME. Once it's linked where you were the ME, I don't think there would be any problems or confusion.

Hmm, ME at hole in the wall theater, or ME at Huge Sky Scraper Electric Company etc.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 28, 2005)

I think it could be confused if you arnt certified as an electrcian you can not install powerdrops or cam tails in to a disconnect, we do it all the time but its not leagal. and the reason we get away with it is because we give our selfs fancy titles and people belive them. 


In every theatre i have been at the ME was always certified and was the only one who could do power drops and cam tails all the rest was done by the techs, 


JH


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Aug 28, 2005)

Within the world of theatre, it is a well known and generally accepted term that those who work in lighting are electricians, or, for those who prefer to distinguish that from a licensed electrician who wires the building, a theatrical electrician. 

This is what they've been called for decades and decades, it's what the union title for the job is, and it's what everybody in the industry knows the job title as. There's no need to change it, and with people working and hiring within the entertainment industry, there should be no confusion.


----------



## ship (Aug 31, 2005)

It's not such a bad idea to hop on over to the IT area of the campus while in school to get some training in this or even to spend a summer as an apprentice to a licenced electrician. Nothing like learning code and power the official way, much less there is exceptions to these hard fast rules in what you can and cannot do both in the grey area of even doing a hot tie in and in in some instances it is permissible under code for the TD or ME to do wiring within the building they supervise. There is some things you don't do and dependant upon situation or position things you can and are expected to know should you work in some places at a certain level.

This said, it's not licence to go screwing around with your building's wiring or without specific permission and instruction see tails - plug them in - this much less pick up a cable at times instead of point to cable and instruct it goes in X terminal. Very much depends upon where you are and what level of experience and trust you have.

This said there is also a even in the entertainment industry a slight difference between someone that ME's a show by way of hanging the plot and balancing the load and that of someone that can figure KVA ratings in their head for a generator or is authorized to be replacing the ballasts on the work lights.

Neither are licenced electricians persay - nor can qualify to be one in most instances. Job description is where what you can and have done comes in useful where describing the ME role so as to prevent confusion.

This as with any other role one plays in the theatre. Large difference between that of the TD that builds the set for a show and that of the person tracking crew schedules, budget and certifying steel structure bridge across stage is safe by way of his or her name stamped on that design approval. This in addition to supervising not just carpentry/construction but all other aspects of the tech side.

Description of your role or tasks and specilized training is very helpful in defining what your qualifications are on a resume given more than one definition of a title or status.


----------



## bdesmond (Sep 2, 2005)

Zac-

This is a good start.

Pick a few key entries from your work experience section. Write a couple sentences highlighting your accomplishments. I as a potential employer want to know what you did. "Video Crew" is a total blackhole, same as stage crew, sound designer, etc. Same deal with the other work experience. What do you do in these positions? What is RCDS? What is WPPAC?

In your other skills section, you need to spin this in a *much* more positive direction. I don't care that you "can" program a desk, I want to know how well you can do it. Are you proficient, are you an expert, etc. I can sew. I happen to suck at sewing anything sightly. I can sew velcro wrap onto cable pretty well, but, I use black thread, a big needle, and I wear thick leather gloves when I do it. I "can" sew. God help anyone that hired me to sew for them.

The two sizes of black times type is pretty bland. Try a different type, a sans serif one perhaps.

FWIW, I see people put dots in their phone number all the time.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 2, 2005)

The dots in the phone number is actually the European way to do it and it is becoming much more common in the US.


----------



## zac850 (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, here is round 2:

http://www.zacphotos.com/resume2.pdf


I would write more of a description on what I did in a cover letter to the employer. I have heard often that it is important to keep a resume down to one page, so this would be the list of my past performances. On another page I would choose a few productions that show I can do whatever I would be applying for.

I think I applied most of what was mentioned by people as to change. Anything else still looking ugly?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's a few things:

Change all the font to something smoother like that of your name.

Put whether that is your Home or Cell number and possibly provide the other number also.

Put a little more spacing in between the columns.

For Other Skills, it should be in the present such as Programming instead of Program, etc.

I would make your headings a little bit smaller and compensate by making them bold and remove the underline.

Your margins are pretty big, so you do have some room if you do all the above to put some job descriptions in.


----------



## zac850 (Sep 2, 2005)

www.zacphotos.com/resume3.pdf
I looked around for smoother fonts for my name, this was what looked smooth but still professional.

What should I say when I put in job description. I tried to do the basic over-view of what I did for each show by putting L/D, or Sound Op, or Lighting Programmer, or whatever I did for that show. What more should I put?

I also shrunk the headings one point and took the underline off, but decided I liked it better with the underline, so it is now one point smaller, with bold and the underline.


----------



## ship (Sep 3, 2005)

One page is a good thing as is no more than three paragraphs or 2/3 the page on a cover letter if you at all can help it.


Lost in Yonkers employed you? How much did they pay? Hope it’s better than Sweeney as you still have your head. A slight technical detail with “Work Experience” noted and realizing you don’t have a lot to put here but the plays you have done were not your employer. Perhaps a different term such as “Production Experience.”

If you need * and ** and ***, that’s way too much time making sense of your notes to what you are saying. In other words, such a “oh by the way” things with only one * is “Also acted as Sound Board Operator” but ones with three stars are where you did both lights and sound at the same time. Now we as the reader get to back track in personal interest we don’t have so as to see which shows you take credit for that matches up with these foot notes. Sorry, but this section upon need for more than a moment’s study into it gets the circular file if there is 20 other people applying for the job and I only have ten minutes to read all their resumes.



Day School seems kind of I don’t know, Kinder Guarden. Can you shorten this to just say RCHS or Rockland County High School? After this, you were paid as the head of the technical theater department? This might confuse as either a write off in a student run organization that is nothing or a teacher that has come back to the school to run the program. Can you re-phrase this so as not to confuse that you were in charged but a student?
“Numerous load-in...” is a write off experience. Not specific and hard to do sufficiently to the standards of those hiring you that are not even numerous yet no doubt. Again a terms or what you mean type of thing in this format.


----------



## bdesmond (Sep 4, 2005)

The problem with putting the writeup in your CV is that they only last as long as your CV, which isn't long in the lifecycle of a resume. HR will file your resume away somewhere if they happen to like it, or if you submit it online, it will be indexed in a database. The CV doesn't go with. The CV is only for a job you're applying for, not a resume thats on file.

As ship said, the asterisks are confusing to say the least. I continue to encourage you to highlight a few things you've done on yoru resume and find a more compact format to list the remainder, or even cut some of it. Really, loading shows in and out, "numerous" or not just means you can follow basic directions and move heavy gear, to me at least.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey I hate to truge up old posts... well no i dont who am i kidding. 

I havent had time to update my resume till now i know its been months and i have a nice clean version that i would love feed back on 

JH

http://www.geocities.com/magichirsh/jonathanhirsh.pdf


----------



## bdesmond (Jan 24, 2006)

jonhirsh said:


> Hey I hate to truge up old posts... well no i dont who am i kidding.
> 
> I havent had time to update my resume till now i know its been months and i have a nice clean version that i would love feed back on
> 
> ...



Sure.

I would change the summary section. Put it in sentence form. The way its presented is hard to read, and frankly I think the last four bullet points all say the same thing. I know what you're trying to say here "Able to communicate and interact effectively with individuals of
all levels.", but it's worded in a weird sort of condescending way. The way I write this and often see it written is to the tune of ..."ability to communicate on the executive level" or similiar. I would change the top to not be bullets though.

Under Education, change "2005 - " to "2005 - Present". 

You may wish to use bullets under Additional Training and the sections below it. Things are somewhat blended together there. 

Other than that it looks OK. The subtitles on teh experience section are al positions that I can more or less guess what you did. It's a different format than I'm used to, but, I've never tried to hire a portfolio position.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jan 24, 2006)

I appriciate the comments. 

JH


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Jon,

Just a few very quick things that struck me when looking at your resume:

1 - Keep your date format consistent throughout the document. In some instances you abbreviate the month and in other you do not.

2 – Whilst it will make the document longer, I would place the theatre on a separate line to the actual show as this is running into the location on some lines and making it look cramped and difficult to read.

3 – Given the above, you may wish to segregate your experience into role specific lists. i.e., ME, LD, SM etc. Is load in crew going to land you a job?

4 – Based upon previous discussion in this thread, is it safe to assume that you would trim this resume to suit the position that you are applying for?

5 – Format. Similar to my first point, keep the flow of the document uniform. I would place the additional training, licences etc into the same format as the rest of the document.

Just some initial thoughts that I hope are of some help. I am use to reviewing resumes related to the health industry, so I would not be the best judge of what the US theatre industry is looking for. However, a more concise document with “additional information available” might be one way to shorten the length. 

My current pyro log runs over several pages and dates back to 1998 but I certainly wouldn’t send all of that to a prospective employer. Instead, I would pull out what was most relevant to their needs/operation.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jan 24, 2006)

2 – Whilst it will make the document longer, I would place the theatre on a separate line to the actual show as this is running into the location on some lines and making it look cramped and difficult to read. 


I will try that

3 – Given the above, you may wish to segregate your experience into role specific lists. i.e., ME, LD, SM etc. Is load in crew going to land you a job? 


Ha ha load in crew is a shitty job but i have yet to get the spelling of the name but the LD is quite well known and the Ovation awards are like the Tonys of LA so its a high profile event. 


4 – Based upon previous discussion in this thread, is it safe to assume that you would trim this resume to suit the position that you are applying for? 

yes you are right




Just some initial thoughts that I hope are of some help. I am use to reviewing resumes related to the health industry, so I would not be the best judge of what the US theatre industry is looking for. However, a more concise document with “additional information available” might be one way to shorten the length. 

i think it is important to show a range of skills and these are just a selection of shows that ii have worked on there are more. and more to come i am working on 5 shows curently and just lost one to a cast members death but there are so many its impossible to keep an complet list. 

JH


----------



## bdesmond (Jan 24, 2006)

I just read this whole thread over agian after I posted. It seems like I and others had a series of comments on ways to make this resume more effective, but, I still have them. You might want to read the thread again. 

I like Mayhem's idea of rotating all this information and categorizing it. You might look at Andy Leviss' resume link which is posted early in this thread. It's an interesting layout.

“additional information available” - never seen that on a resume here, I read IT resumes. I'm used to getting a bundle of information often quite lengthy. I just read what I want (first page or two), skip to the end for the certifications to see that their MCSE is actually from 1999 and they're not really an MCSE anymore. 

Another general thought on this thread in general - if I get your resume in Word format, I tend to notice typos and grammatical issues with the green and red squiggles under them amazingly fast. I also tend to can these submissions amazingly quickly. Operating spell check and grammar check is an implied skill in my opinion.


----------



## ship (Jan 25, 2006)

Very nice and easy to read. Too long. If more than one page it’s too long. If two pages, marginally okay but only with additional but less important to get a feel for you information on that second page. Do we really need to have specified your drivers licence certification, or should we just expect that you can drive a car?

Well laid out but it’s time to further consolidate or if at very least make smaller print and spacing for the lists. I both agree and disagree with Mayhem this especially with the grouping of similar tasks done. I more like in looking at what you have done to see what you have done in chronological order as presented. This especially since you don’t have a huge enough amount of credits to have one list per type of position worth keeping them separate. Different formats by I think the chronological order for your current resume might be better stated. Get it smaller in size by way of one line of text each thus a smaller space or go with smaller text in making it all fit in the various sections.

Agreed on making it fit the position you apply for but also given not so much experience, as much as you got is what you have to go with. Agree with point #2 also about the theater and #3 on position.

Overall, it does flow and that’s im part the point so you are well on your way. Now to cut and refine further.

In doing this study of how to do such a project from Hell (and one thought doing shows was hard,) I hope that you have kept the refereced samples in tact so others in writing their own resumes can look to the initial things we discuss, see changes and read on for further comments for their own edification. Showing the work you have done would be a good case study.

Much refined by the way. Keep going and I'm sure we all agree it will be somethign incredible.


----------



## soundman (Jan 25, 2006)

Should I add the few ins and outs I have done with IASTE and other companys I hvae done ins and outs with or should I stick to the long term jobs?


----------



## jonhirsh (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks ship it its allot better then the 7 page version lol

what did you mean by 

"In doing this study of how to do such a project from Hell (and one thought doing shows was hard,) I hope that you have kept the refereced samples in tact so others in writing their own resumes can look to the initial things we discuss, see changes and read on for further comments for their own edification. Showing the work you have done would be a good case study"

also i need to put on there my driviers licenes because most jobs now that i have applied to want to know that you have it. its werid i know but they want to know so i will tell them. 

thanks
JH


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 25, 2006)

Jon

In the second Experience entry, should that be "Los Angeles".?


Date convention (at least in the US) is usually "Month Year", for example May 2001. But a full date has a comma "Month day, Year", for example May 26, 2002. For single digit days, omit the zero: for example June 6, 2005. 


Line up the text following "References" with the rest of the text above it.


Place the text after "Awards" on the same line as "Awards".


I'm not sure if listing your drivers license is that relevant.



Since I'm not in the theatre business, I can't really provide any other useful comments. But I would agree with ship that 3 pages is too long. Consider making a few versions to have handy - one chronological; one by type; one streamlined to a single page.



Joe


----------



## ship (Jan 25, 2006)

jonhirsh said:


> Thanks ship it its allot better then the 7 page version lol
> 
> what did you mean by
> 
> ...



Building refining and editing a good resume is hard work. Showing from start to finish here in what changes you have made over time to it would be a good case study for others in editing and refining a resume.

Given the comments and advice so far on this topic, if what we are referring to is not available to see what it's all in reference to by way of your resume, it limits the usefulness of the comments.


* Also one very important note for all posters of their resumes* 

Before you post a link to it here, remove all phone numbers, addresses and especially any personal information normally on a resume such as social security number and drivers licence number often provided with a resume. Don't know if you posted such info, but it sould be taken off if posted.

I think providing the Social Security number and and drivers licence number probably should not be provided on any resume. Too much chance such info might fall into the wrong hands. 

Again, don't know if it applies here but just a thought in general.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jan 25, 2006)

True True yah i dont mind giving out my phone number on this site i do not want to remain anonomyus but yes drivers and social security numbers should not be realised. 


as for the old vs. if you want it email me and i will send it to you for referance only. 

JH


----------



## bdesmond (Jan 26, 2006)

ship said:


> * Also one very important note for all posters of their resumes*
> 
> Before you post a link to it here, remove all phone numbers, addresses and especially any personal information normally on a resume such as social security number and drivers licence number often provided with a resume. Don't know if you posted such info, but it sould be taken off if posted.
> 
> I think providing the Social Security number and and drivers licence number probably should not be provided on any resume. Too much chance such info might fall into the wrong hands.



There shouldn't be any need to provide a social or driver's license # on a resume here when applying for a job. If the job requires a background check or a security clearance, thats different paperwork after the interview. Same with an I9 or similiar.


----------

